# Traffic Stop Parking?



## matty4522 (May 26, 2008)

Good Morning Gentlemen. I am now in the military but, when I was 16-17 I was in Naval Sea Cadets. Its a youth program that teaches about Naval tradition and learn about different aspects of Naval life and culture. Anyways, I went to a Naval Police academy for a few weeks two summers ago as part of the sea cadet training. Mind you, I know this is just an introduction to policing and in no way legitimate LEO Training. 

Well to my question, They taught us about traffic stops. We were taught after turning your lights on and the violator stops, to park about a car length behind them and cut your wheels out to the left. This is assuming the vehicle is stopped on the right shoulder. We were also told to always angle your car out to the left slightly to provide cover in the event of a shooting or to protect you and the violator from another car hitting yours. Whenever I see traffic stops on the streets I never see this used. I'm not saying that these officers are wrong by ANY means but I was just curious as to why. I always see the MSP on the highway behind the violators cars right behind them with their wheels straight. Maybe they do things differently because they operate on the Highway? 

Thanks for your answers in advance and thanks for everything you guys do.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Tactics are anything used to keep you safe and to each his own. You can argue both ways but some will say there are more traffic collisions than shootings, therefore they adjust their motor vehicle tactics accordingly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Tactics change with the situation...if you watch police reality shows, a lot of CHP units will park off-set right, because they make a passenger side approach, and want the added safety of the cruiser blocking their approach lane.

Having fooled around with it, I've decided to keep my cruiser & wheels straight during stops. I work in a city environment, so any rear-end collision with my cruiser is going to be relatively low-speed, and the cut-left wheels provide minimal cover, at best. It's also much more likely that the motorist is going to speed off rather than shoot you, so I'd rather have the wheels facing forward if I have to go after them. Having wheels cut-left could create problems if you forget to straighten them, put it in drive, and floor the accelerator.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

The first rule of fight club is you dont talk about fight club.


----------



## matty4522 (May 26, 2008)

Thank you for the replys, I never took into account that a lot of Troopers on the highway make an approach on the passenger side. I also never considered what would happen if the person decided to speed off. Delta, That would be a pain in the ass if your car cut hard left when starting a pursuit.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Why would the naval sea cadets teach motor vehicle stops? Shouldn't they teach boat stops?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

I like to stop cars from behind! Seems the best way to do it!

Then if I can get a new guy to write the cite then you know your having a great day!


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

Killjoy said:


> Why would the naval sea cadets teach motor vehicle stops? Shouldn't they teach boat stops?


Yea, what he said.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

When you do a boat stop, do you swim up to the port or starboard side?


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thats a-whole-nother thread JAP!


----------



## matty4522 (May 26, 2008)

Lol, I think they just pull up along side with boats. As far as sea cadets teaching traffic stops, It was a Navy Police Academy. I'm in the Marine Corps now here at beautiful Ft Leonard Wood, MO. I don't see the Army MP's or few Navy Police officers here doing many boat stops. Lol.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

matty4522 said:


> Lol, I think they just pull up along side with boats. As far as sea cadets teaching traffic stops, It was a Navy Police Academy. I'm in the Marine Corps now here at beautiful Ft Leonard Wood, MO. I don't see the Army MP's or few Navy Police officers here doing many boat stops. Lol.


Marines in MO? Expecting a serious high tide? Or are you going to the Army cannon-cocker school?


----------



## Trifecta (Mar 3, 2006)

Aircraft Carrier pulling over a dingy is about as common as a trooper talking to a deputy


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Ugh...Sea Cadets..lol I was one of those..lol Most of the kids that I knew that were in it, used it as a way into Norwich Military University in VT. Finances prevented me from attending though, really wish I did.

Anyway, I did the MAA training back in 2000 at NAS Oceanna, so things I am sure have changed a lot in 9 years. It amounted to about 120 hrs of training for a two week period. It covered everything from UCMJ to Defensive Tactics. It was very similar to a reserve academy. With SSPO like PT. We would run on average 3 miles and do fartlek like exercises everyday. We also qualified with the M9 and stood post at various gates and went on ride a longs with the DOD Police. The best part was that the Dept Of Navy took up the bill and I only had to pay 50 bucks to attend. I think I was 17 or so when I went. Its a good program for kids who are interested in the military and gives them a real feel for military life.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Have fun at Fort Lost in the Woods...6 months of my life I wish I could get back...Don't forget to screw with the new privates at Stem Village.


----------

